# LCC problem, I think, on 2 month old Elizabeth.



## blackbeer (Feb 19, 2021)

I have a version 3 Elizabeth. It has been perfect for the 2 months I have owned it. A couple of weeks ago I went into the advanced men. to change one of the pre-infusion settings as I have done a couple of time with no problem, but this time when I turned the machine off and then on again it just started pumping water through the group head nonstop. The display flashed Lelit and then R5.05a and then a fractured display of what I think was the temp but I don't know for sure as the display seemed to be in pieces. This all takes about a second and a half or maybe two. Then all the button lights go off and it just starts pumping water. I have gone back to all factory presets but no luck. I don't know if it's a programming problem or if my LCC has given up. Sure could use a bit of help on this problem.

Thanks

Tom


----------



## MediumRoastSteam (Jul 7, 2015)

blackbeer said:


> I have a version 3 Elizabeth. It has been perfect for the 2 months I have owned it. A couple of weeks ago I went into the advanced men. to change one of the pre-infusion settings as I have done a couple of time with no problem, but this time when I turned the machine off and then on again it just started pumping water through the group head nonstop. The display flashed Lelit and then R5.05a and then a fractured display of what I think was the temp but I don't know for sure as the display seemed to be in pieces. This all takes about a second and a half or maybe two. Then all the button lights go off and it just starts pumping water. I have gone back to all factory presets but no luck. I don't know if it's a programming problem or if my LCC has given up. Sure could use a bit of help on this problem.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Tom


 Hi Tom. Welcome to the forum. When you reset the machine to factory settings, it will pump about 500ml of water through the group. It's just what it is and you need to let the machine finalise that. It's also written in the manual.

- Let the machine finish its initialisation procedure. Make sure you have a full tank of water. 
- If the machine doesn't behave normally after that, please report back, and take some photos of the display on what you think it's not right.

Good luck.


----------

